# 3 Point Lift Pins



## Bladechaser (Jun 15, 2017)

I am trying to find what appears to be an odd lift pin. It needs to have 22mm threads to go into the assembly, with category 0 (5/8") pins on the other end.
I cannot find these. Any ideas would be appreciated. Do I need to purchase 22mm bolts and 5/8 pins to be fabricated on my own?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I guess you’re finding.. 22mm threaded shaft is not common to a Cat.0 pin. Can yo have someone turn down a Cat.1 pin? It should have a 22mm(7/8) shaft. What does it thread into? B.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bladechaser said:


> I am trying to find what appears to be an odd lift pin. It needs to have 22mm threads to go into the assembly, with category 0 (5/8") pins on the other end.
> I cannot find these. Any ideas would be appreciated. Do I need to purchase 22mm bolts and 5/8 pins to be fabricated on my own?


22mm = 7/8in

Harbor Freight has snap rings for these sized pins. 

Not knowing your region of the USA country, it's hard to point you to a farm big box store like TSC, Farm-n-Fleet, ASC, or Rural King.


----------



## Bladechaser (Jun 15, 2017)

No one locally has them. Thinking about buying 22mm bolts and cat 0 pins, weld them together. Was hoping someone would make them. Goes to 3 pt draw bar.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Got a pic of this thing?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bladechaser said:


> No one locally has them. Thinking about buying 22mm bolts and cat 0 pins, weld them together. Was hoping someone would make them. Goes to 3 pt draw bar.


Like this then eh?



Amazon.com


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Looks like a generic pin ......the whole metric #'s are a puzzle but whatever......its a bolt on pin not the answer to Putins mindset. Should be avl most anywhere.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone that sells tractors should have these sorts of things in stock. Although I am not a fan of Amazon, there are all kinds for sale there. Just try and find the most local dealer that you can.


----------

